# Kiosk design & build



## Trigger (Mar 14, 2005)

We're looking to design and build an information kiosk for one of our favorite trail systems in the area. I've seen some cool designs out there, and am wondering if you all can share with me some more examples of what you've done. Pics are great, design plans are even better. How much does it cost to build something nice? Anchoring of the structure? We'd love to post maps and general forest information on it...perhaps with the ability to change the info there as needed.


----------



## HarryCallahan (Nov 2, 2004)

I was going to suggest you use pressure treated wood for the upright posts, but that middle design looks good with the concrete footings to keep the posts out of the dirt. The middle sign also has a plexiglass sheet that allows you to easily change info and post notices that aren't waterproof.


----------



## Megashnauzer (Nov 2, 2005)

i would love to build a kiosk like one of those. it says a lot about the trail, the land manager, and the group using the land.

here's ours:








it's embarrassing. it screams trailer park. it's cheap.


----------



## Bob W (Jul 6, 2004)

*Allamuchy Kiosk*

I have a rough design for the Allamuchy kiosks at home. Will pdf and send to you.

What park are you working in?

Bob W.


----------



## Trigger (Mar 14, 2005)

Sweet! Love that design of the Allamuchy kiosk. PM sent!


----------



## HarryCallahan (Nov 2, 2004)

Megashnauzer said:


> i would love to build a kiosk like one of those. it says a lot about the trail, the land manager, and the group using the land.
> 
> here's ours:
> View attachment 387320
> ...


That's not so bad. Budgets are a reality. I'd suggest slapping a couple coats of stain on it though. Maybe you've got a local contractor who also rides that would set you up with some plexiglass to make it more all weather.


----------



## smilycook (Jan 13, 2004)

The top Kiosks is what we use in the Boise area, these suckers are heavy and hard to move but basically indestructable and require little if any maintenance. I think they run around $1K and will last a life time. The signs on the kiosks are then locally procured and can be secured with pre-drilled holes.

Chris


----------



## Loren_ (Dec 3, 2006)

A couple years ago, members of the Michigan Mountain Bike Association and Team Tree Farm constructed this kiosk at Lakeshore Park in Novi, MI









Subsequently, MMBA received a grant from REI to construct more of these kiosks at several local mountain bike trails. Here's a link to photos taken during the Maybury State Park kiosk raising day:

http://picasaweb.google.com/loren.konkus/MayburyKiosk

Thanks REI !


----------



## Megashnauzer (Nov 2, 2005)

HarryCallahan said:


> That's not so bad. Budgets are a reality. I'd suggest slapping a couple coats of stain on it though. Maybe you've got a local contractor who also rides that would set you up with some plexiglass to make it more all weather.


i was wanting to do something a lot nicer but the land manager wants this one. what sucks is we have to pay for it but we don't get to design it.


----------



## HarryCallahan (Nov 2, 2004)

Megashnauzer said:


> i was wanting to do something a lot nicer but the land manager wants this one. what sucks is we have to pay for it but we don't get to design it.


Gotcha. That's a bummer. Maybe the manager has some constraints imposed on him as far as design standards...


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

smilycook said:


> The top Kiosks is what we use in the Boise area, these suckers are heavy and hard to move but basically indestructable and require little if any maintenance. I think they run around $1K and will last a life time. The signs on the kiosks are then locally procured and can be secured with pre-drilled holes.
> 
> Chris


And where do you purchase these kiosks?

I would also like a copy fo the PDF that Bob W mentioned, if possible. I'm in the Cibola National Forest in NW New Mexico.


----------



## smilycook (Jan 13, 2004)

bsieb said:


> And where do you purchase these kiosks?
> 
> I would also like a copy fo the PDF that Bob W mentioned, if possible. I'm in the Cibola National Forest in NW New Mexico.


I am working on getting the info it has been a while since they were ordered.

Chris


----------



## imba_pete (Aug 9, 2005)

*Examples*

It is a good idea to use the most durable materials possible.


----------



## imba_pete (Aug 9, 2005)

*More*

more photos


----------



## baseballski11 (Sep 13, 2008)

yea i was also looking building a kiosk for an eagle project at a local park that i ride at

i was wondering if you guys had any designs of any of these kiosks that you built...that would help me out alot


----------



## Loren_ (Dec 3, 2006)

I have plans for the Lakeshore kiosk a few posts up. Drop me an email if you'd like them.


----------



## francescafury (Sep 15, 2008)

This is beautiful! I'm wondering if anyone on here has any construction plans or design documents for these kiosks...


----------

